# My first soap business card!



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

My brother surprised me with this business card today. It will have some modifications but I love the layout.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

:handclap

Gotta love those long ears!!!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow is that wonderful just so very cool. I Love the action and those flying ears will make everyone smile.
Way to go Bro!
Lee


----------



## old dominion (Oct 25, 2007)

Perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## debrad636 (Jul 17, 2008)

So Cute. Wish mine looked as good
Deb


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Very awesome!


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Too cute!!!


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:wow :wow that is just too darn cute! one little floppy eared goat kid is cute, but a whole line of 'em!

That is just a great pic for your business card! What a great brother! Cute, cute, cute!

Sheryl


----------



## newbie nubian (Feb 7, 2009)

I love, love, love that photo! Makes me want a whole batch of them!


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank everybody! I might get him to change the script and make my name smaller. My DH grumbled about the door not being painted but my bro thinks that that adds to the farm atmosphere - along with the weeds  That is the back of our barn so it is the most neglected.

When I started to talk about soaps at 6am my DH told me that I have found my calling. I have 3 tack shops and 3 stores that are waiting to carry my products - I REALLY need my soap shop! When my bro finishes my Pet Bar Label I will post that too.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh how very nice!!!!! I wouldn't change a thing about the picture or the name/logo on the left. I would though, fiddle around a bit with the fonts and sizing for your other info.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't ya just love those Nubians! The card is balanced, the only thing I would consider would be doing the Handcrafted etc line in a different font and possibly a different, but as visible color. Good job. Jennifer


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

He took your suggestions and changed a bit so this is the final card, for now - will change again once I get the web site going. My bro had to get back to his job as an architect!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I like that font much better. 

I have a goat picture on mine but it's a stock photo that vistaprint had. No one knows better though as it looks like it could have been taken here. Next year I'd like to rework it with something of our own.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

What a great business card! I think that you will make so many people smile and laugh with that card that they will totally remember your business.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

What a difference one small change makes! So much better - Love it! Jennifer


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

Very nice card... 
Barb


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

that is a card i'd hang on to just cuz its fun to look at! very well done!


----------

